# Aussie applying for a credit card



## narli82 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi im an Australian citizen and Im currently applying for a working holiday visa to the UK. Will I be able to set up a bank account and apply for a credit card? I have no family or tie's to the UK. Thanks


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Bank account most likely yes, once you have a home address and a a job.

Credit card? Unlikely. Get one back home that has low charges for transactions abroad and use it as little as possible.


----------



## hannah851 (Jul 29, 2009)

You should be fine with a bank account as long as you have proof that you're living in the UK (so a utility bill or some-such), but getting a credit card could be more tricky!


----------



## raspberrykitty (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi

I have no idea about the credit card, it may be difficult with out any credit rating here, also I doubt you would get an overdraft. When I went on a working holiday to Oz I continued to use my UK bank account (luckily had free overseas withdrawal facility)and Credit Card but my husband set up a bank account which was easier there than it is here. 

Usually you have to provide I.D. such as a passport and up to three forms of proof of address', for example bank statement, utility bill and payslip. They don't accept mobile phone bills. This can be tricky if you have never been billed to that address etc.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are firms like 1st Contact that helps you to open a bank account (for a fee).
Living and working in the UK - Working Overseas | 1st Contact UK
Or you can open a basic bank account (without a cheque book or overdraft) on arrival, and once you get your utility bills, pay slips etc, upgrade to a full bank account. Most banks offer basic accounts. After 6 months or so of successful banking, you may be invited to apply for a credit card, starting with low credit limit (say £500), and gradually having it raised. In the current tight credit squeeze, many people are turned down for credit card, so that's why I said wait until your own bank thinks you are ready to be given a line of credit.


----------

